# BS Trade Ideas: Knicks and Clippers



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rumors said Clippers want Melo and Porzingis

Clippers salaries (Reddick new contract + A Rivers Remaining + Johnson remaining = 107 million)
Knicks salaries (Melo remaining + Porzingis remaining = 70 million) 

BS trade idea:

Clippers salaries (Reddick new contract + A Rivers Remaining + Johnson remaining = 107 million)

Knicks salaries (Rose new contract + Noah remaining = 107 million)

Clippers still get big five (super team)

What do Knicks fans think?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Clippers traded me their entire franchise, I would not trade them Porzingis. Literally.

For Paul + Griffin + Reddick + DeAndre + Rivers, I would not give them Porzingis.


----------

